# Bucks in Rut



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

This is only my 2nd year with bucks (same bucks - last year they were kids at breeding time) and maybe I don't know what to expect.

They are not eating much at all. Very little hay, some grain (I only started them on grain a couple of weeks ago and yes, I started slowly), water, mins. They were given BoSe shots and wormed. They were on the heavy side going into breeding season (thank goodness) and they still look good, but my question is, is this normal? Or should I be looking for some underlying problem?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

That's what mine do. :/ Devon was chunky just the other day, now, well he looks like one of those torpedo goats we were talking about because his belly is empty and he has already lost weight. I was griping at him this morning because I was going to have to put them on a concentrate now. They just turn stupid and don't care about anything but breeding. But when I feed them alfalfa pelets and grain they will run over and eat it so they get something in them that way.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

My older buck now eats plenty of hay to stay at a good weight without needing much, or any grain during breeding season. He is quiet and uninterested in the girls unless they come right over to the fence. My younger buck, however, who is normally very quiet is now hollering, pacing, eating less, etc. He's in with horses and my other buck and a wether so it's difficult to grain just him. He'll probably just have to be skinny.  I think that sharing a pasture with other goats and the horses does stimulate him to eat plenty of hay. He's not just standing around all day staring over at the girls pasture. I think he'd be more inclined to do that if they were further from the house and by themselves without the horses.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Mine usually do lose weight when in rut because they ignore any food I put in and just chase after the girls. Right now, even though they are in rut, the girls have not really started to cycle yet, so they are still eating and looking good. Next month, probably not so much.


----------



## milkmaidranch (Jun 21, 2010)

Have any of your doe's cycled? If so the boys are more interested in them, not food. This is very normal. It will end when the girls are bred.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

My buck Buddy went from awesome looking to not so awesome looking real quick. I was watching him today, a full hay feeder, and he's pacing back n forth back n forth. I've got to get all the girls bred, before he wears himself out.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I have had a couple of boys that did ok during rut but most look awful, no matter what they look like in August. Taking food out several times a day helps some. I do a mix of Alf pellets, beet pulp and oats to try and give them as many calories as possible.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

doublebowgoats said:


> I have had a couple of boys that did ok during rut but most look awful, no matter what they look like in August. Taking food out several times a day helps some. I do a mix of Alf pellets, beet pulp and oats to try and give them as many calories as possible.


I was thinking of adding alfalfa pellets since they are not eating the hay. Maybe that will help some. Thanks.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

It varies. I have a Saanen Buck here who attacks feed before does ('hold on ladies, having supper here...') and he's in ship shop shape, but my LaMancha Buck Cup-A-Joe takes his manly job very seriously and looks like I never feed him: he's so skinny during breeding season. He does eat, but he's always on the move. I'll feed him up when things calm down after the fall!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Have had both kinds here but never do they say no to meat goat pellets. But that is something they are raised on and think is just yummy. So when a bucket comes to the fence line they eat whats in the bucket. Normally do not have problems with their hay consumption either unless more than one doe is in estrus. Then its right back to scarfin on the grindage.
Tam


----------

